# Im back from my appt



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Well i saw my doctor told him how ive been feeling, he didnt really say a lot or check me over. he said he would be surprised if its arthritus (spl?) but he has made an appt for me to have a blood test on monday morning to check for Ruematoid arthritus (really sorry about the spelling) thyroid, gout and any inflamation in the joints. Im to ring him in 6 days time for the results. I asked what will happen if the tests come back clear, and he said we will see.I will let you know how i get on, but i do think that if the results come all ok, he will send me on my way with nothing


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

'Hope'I too have gone through all the Rheumatoid Arthritis panels and blood tests. What exactly are your symptoms? Maybe we could share thoughts! Gina


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Hope!Well, on the one hand, I'm glad your doctor is doing this panel of screening tests. Those are all very good things to test you for, and things that need to either be diagnosed, or ruled out. I know someone who was diagnosed with Fibro by a doctor I like to call a "lumper". He never did any tests to rule out other things, just listened to her and said, You've got Fibro. A year or so ago, a different doctor tested her for Celiac Disease...And THAT'S what she has, not Fibro at all! She's now on the Celiac diet, and doing just fine. Symptoms are better, and she has a VERY busy life that she keeps up with.So, on that hand, I'm glad your doctor isn't a "lumper".On the other hand, I hope he doesn't do these tests because he doesn't believe in Fibro or ME. My fingers are crossed for you. Make sure and let us know what the results are! It can be so frustrating trying to jump through all these hoops to get diagnosed. But just keep hanging in there a bit longer!!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you M&M for all your and kind words,im so glad your here.I will let you know how i get on.Hi Gina







I would say the main symptoms are pain i get it in my knees, elbows,lowerback, back of my neck, and upper back and across my chest, the only way i can describe it is i feel like something had run over my body. i lie in bed and i cant rest, my husband said all i do is move around in bed, even when im asleep. Im in the middle of decorating at the moment but it is taking a while coz of the lack of energy, it suddenly sweeps over me and i feel sick and tired, so i have to stop.I hope what ive said helps, and i would be more then happy to share thoughts


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope~It sounds like you and I share one thing... migrating "arthritis". Have you had any problems with your eyes? Or an eye? Uevitis or Iritis?Have you been checked for Krohn's Disease or Colitis?Gina


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Gina!







I missed you before, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Gina, when you say eyes do you mean like sore and gritty and weep alot,i suffer with that problem with my eyes, i never seen a doctor about it, i just put up with it.I have had a colonoscopy and endoscopy, berium xray and a flexie sigdmon (terrible speller)to rule out crons and colitis.Have you been dignosed with arthritis?


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

I M&M and thank you!!Hope~Yes, I have terrible arthritis. It migrates from body part to body part daily. One day it's in my right elbow, the next it's in my left knee... it is so terrible, I feel like I am falling apart. Plus I feel like all I do is complain about pain! As for your eyes, the next time it gets like that, go see the doc. Make sure it's not Iritis or Uevitis. Those two things are associated with IBS. The reason I say that is if you are experiencing arthritis problems in your body, you have a great chance of experiencing it in your eyes (Iritis... 'arthritis of the eye'). I can honestly tell you if your Rhematoid factors come back normal, have them run a HLA-B27 marker on you. That can tell them a lot if it comes back positive. But if it comes back neg. get ready for testing of a lifetime... that's what I am in the middle of now. I started this battle with the arthritis in July of last year. Since then, I have had 2 colonoscopies, 1 barium xray, a body scan mri with nuclear medicine injections, an IVP, a brain scan, numerous joint xrays, a spinal tap and so much blood pulled, you'd think I am dead. I've done stool samples, 24hr urine testing, and now see a "retina" specialist for my eye. The ONLY diagnosis is that I have something breaking down my auto-immune system besides the IBS-D and they are on the hunt to find it.ALSO, don't freak out if they run a panel of testing for STD's. IT's VERY common and nessecary to make sure you didn't contract something by accident. Many STD's go unnoticed for years but they start to show signs like IBS and joint pain... look it up on the web, it'll tell ya all about it.Do you have any rashes????????? Psoriasis????Good Luck, keep me posted!Gina


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Gina,Thanks for the info, you have been through a lot with all those tests!I know that i havent got any STDs because i had a laporscopy done and was checked for other thing as well, every thing checked out ok.I dont have any rashes or suffer with psoriasis.I remember about 4 years ago i was having problems with my knee and they did bloods then,when they came back my doctor said i was border line for rhuematoid, but then a second test a month later showed nothing. And that was that he gave me some cream to rub into my knees, which did ease a little of the pain.My doctor did say that when the results come back next week he wont be surpised to see them come back negative because in his own words, im to young to have arthritis!The results are in at the end of next week (local surgery very slow) and we will see.Thank you for all your help, Gina


----------



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope,You are more then welcome, we are just two people sharing experiences and info right?!?! As for "too young for arthritis"??? My 11 year old son has juvenile rheumatoid arthritis.... he's had it since he was 6. So you are NEVER too young for arthritis!Does the UK have a Rhematologist? (A doc that specializes in Rhematoid arthritis and other bone/joint diseases)??Once again, I'd ask them to pull a HLA-B27 test on you... Good LuckXOXOGina


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

We have got Rhematologist's here, but you do need a letter from your doctor to see them.I will ask for that test when i see him next week.I will post and let you know how i got on.Take Care


----------

